
1/3rd of U.S. startups that raised a 2015 Series A went through an accelerator - sharkweek
http://pitchbook.com/news/articles/one-third-of-us-startups-that-raised-a-series-a-in-2015-went-through-an-accelerator
======
sharemywin
wonder how many of each were first time founders?

